# LFKC February meet East London



## Piece-of-fish (23 Feb 2011)

Hello. 
This is a tradition and this months meet is taking place at my office on Sunday 27th starting at 2pm.
Food, lots of fish talk and friendly company.
Hopefully we will be doing 90cm scape this time.
Everyone is welcome


----------

